# Kansas Hunt Continued



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

After the cold weather we had some success and the private land was much better as we were able to get our limit which was 4 birds per day per person.



















Buster on Point










Sandy with a Retreive










All in all it was worth the 14 hour drive and hopefully I will make it back next year with good dogs, family and friends.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Not that I will ever make it out there to hunt, but I did serve half of my mission in Kansas so I was just curious as to what part of the state you were in.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

2-Fer said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. Not that I will ever make it out there to hunt, but I did serve half of my mission in Kansas so I was just curious as to what part of the state you were in.


We were in the Garden City Area South western Kansas


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Jesse,

That cover looks real familiar. Looks like you guys had a great time.

I wish the weather would have been colder for us. We left for home right before the bad weather set in. The 75 degree weather on Tuesday was hard on my lab.

We saw lots of birds but they were real skittish. I think we saw more birds this trip than last year but had more birds hold for shots then than we did this time.

Elton (Griff) was able to get his limit each of the 4 days we hunted. He was Mr. Right Place Right Time on this outing. That, and he shot pretty well. I didn't do as well but still ended up with 13 roosters for the trip.

The last push we made before we hit the road I got into the quail and was able to knock down a limit's worth in about 30 minutes time. I would rather shoot a rooster, but on a slow day they made for some fun action.

Our dogs were hammered by the time we came home. Griff's lab had bloody pads, bloody eyes, bloody nose, bloody tail but was still rairing to go. The cover around that area was brutal on both dogs and hunters but the payoff in birds was definately worth it.

I missed a mangy coyote on the first day with my 223. He was one of four dogs that we saw that day.

All and all it was a great trip. If we end up out there again around the same time we'll have to do a better job of coordinating and get together to do some hunting.

Shane

2/3 of our Kansas Crew.










The Walkers.










The Blockers.










The results of our last push.










MVPs of the trip. (Elton and his dog Griff) This little dog gave it his all.


----------

